# banjo catfish



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I went to the lfs today to get some ghost shrimp for my 5.5g tank to round out the clean up crew in it. Well I ended up not getting the ghost shrimp but with a banjo catfish who is going in to my 10g tank when it is cycled in a few weeks he is a baby and he is cool looking as soon as he calms down some I well get pix of him his name is dreko or baby dragon yall will see where he get


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> banjo catfish who is going in to my 10g tank


You do realise that banjo catfish grow to about 6 inches ( 15cm) and that a 10 gal tank is way to small for them?


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

it depends on type I was told that my tank is good its a 20x10x12 for the type I have and yes I know that and that like corys they need a sand bottom tank I have it all set up


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I was once told that a Black Ghost Knife was fine in a 5 gal tank too.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

what size do I need then I love him. he would be the only fish in the tank


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

In my opinion 25 gal would be minimum.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

if he is going to be a six inches long fish and only fish in the tank why cant he be in a 10g tank which is 20x10x12 I have had catfish before like him I think they where a type of banjo catfish and I had two in a 20g tank as full grown fish and they lived for 8 years so why cant I have on in a 10g tank


----------

